

RIT48: Final Presentations Live - iwaffles
http://www.justin.tv/rit48

======
wyantb
Hello HN!

If anyone's interested in any of the projects, some of us are sitting around.
Personally, I'm with bitbox - the guy with the purple button down shirt.

------
zaidmo
I tried watching the live stream - it's too soft! Can you move the
camera/microphone closer to the speaker?

